# Introducing My....



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Canine Good Citizen, Augie! :biggrin1:

This was our first opportunity since completing the Obedience Level 2/CGC class last fall to be tested for the CGC certificate. I wasn't sure how it was going to go as it was held outside, with a lot of smells, noises, dogs, humans, and activities vying for Augie's attention. But Augie was a pretty good boy and received lots of compliments. And passed the test!

Dogapalooza is being held this weekend and is put on by one of the dog businesses here in town. There is a fly ball tournament, lure coursing, fetching, costume contests, races, CGC testing, AKC fun matches, Rally obedience (for fun), and all sorts of activities. After a 57 day stretch without rain, this was the weekend to rain, of course. We managed to get our activity completed in between rain showers.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

:whoo:Linda , that's awesome. Good for both of you.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Congrats!!!! What a good, smart, and clever boy Augie is. To bad about the rain putting a damper on some of the other fun events. I love things where you can take you can take the dogs for a bit of fun. I miss that about the west coast. Hope you have given Augie special treats and lots of belly rubs.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Congratulations. What a beautiful picture.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Congratulations! And--- I LOVE Augie's braids and beads, I'm so impressed. You did a good job.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Way to go sweetie!! Love the hair!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

You need to post more pics of these activities Linda. We don't have enough of them. Three a year maybe. What a wonderful mom you are, you must be proud. Hugs and woofs Dave and Molly.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Good Job! I bet Augies little Bro love his beads. I was thinking feathers would be fun too.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Congratulations, Augie! I also LOVE the braids!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks everyone! This is the fourth year that Dogapalooza has been held. I was so sad to see the rain as it looked like a lot of organizing had to have gone into bringing this event about. I think the first year was basically wiener dog races, which I heard were a hoot! We have usually been on vacation the weekend it is held and this is the first year we have been here for it and the first year it has been a two-day event. The fly ball tournament was pretty big - teams here from all over the Pacific NW. That looked (and sounded) pretty wild! It was a good socializing experience for Augie. We are going to try the Rally fun activity tomorrow. And I want to get Finn down there for socialization. 

Augie's hair is braided at the top of his head. I took a thin piece of leather and strung some beads on each end with a feather on each end and incorporated it into his braid and attached it with the small rubber bands that I secure his topknot with. What looks like braids hanging down are actually feathers. I have been wanting to do this for awhile - ever since I saw Steven Tyler's hair on American Idol! :biggrin1: But have hesitated as I knew Finn would tear it up and, yes, Finn is dying to get hold of it - he is such a stinker pants!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awww Congratulations Linda and Augie!!!! what a great accomplishment!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Congratulations, Augie!!! (love the "do" too!)


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Great job! I too love the braid!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

What can I say, it has all been said. Do I need to send you some spotted chicken feathers?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Congrats! Your gorgeous little boy doesn't surprise me in the least. I do think you might be starting a new trend with that adorable beaded braid. I'm so tempted to try it with Bailey, whose hair is so thick he needs all the help he can get. The only thing making me stop and think is Ruby (otherwise known as Miss Tish) and her absolute need to remove anything attached to either boy (along with tufts of hair, till there's nothing left to braid).


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Luciledodd said:


> What can I say, it has all been said. Do I need to send you some spotted chicken feathers?


I agree, I am late to the party and it has all be said...but Congratulations...Augie is fantastic, we all knew that. Hope he had a nice dinner to celebrate...spotted feathers would be darling...Lucile, you may run out of feathers, I want some too...Flynn


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Love the feathers - it took me a minute to spot them!!! Augie is an awesome little guy and deserves plenty of treats for receiving his certificate.

McGee is the only one around here that can keep topknots in because he pulls Abby's out!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Congratulations to Augie. He is so cute-I just love him and am glad to see an updated picture. I laughed when I saw the feathers! Two of my girls had feathers this summer. They thought his feathers were cute, too.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Thank you all for your kind comments!! 

Lucile, spotted feathers would look awesome!!

We went today for the Rally practice. No points were given - it was all for fun and the opportunity to practice with many distractions - in the RAIN!! We pretty much got drenched by the end of the day. Augie did great - we did two run-throughs, the second one off-leash and he stayed with me pretty well - didn't take off.  So, other than the rain, it was a good weekend. After Augie did his thing, we went home and gathered up Finn to take him down as well for a bit of socializing. Both boys got more than their share of attention from those attending!  I also got to see a mobile grooming van. Way cool!

This picture is from today after Augie's Rally practice. He is kind of wet and it looks like I am sporting wet paw prints on my jeans!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

What a cute picture Linda, he's saying where's my treat.?


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Love the picture, looks like he only has eyes for you!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Congratulations Augie!


----------



## Moe's Gram (Oct 9, 2009)

Congratulations Augie! You are one handsome guy!


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Congrats!!! He is a handsome boy!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Linda, I love the way Augie is so focused on you! What a good boy!


----------



## Cindi (Sep 5, 2011)

Linda,
Great picture -- you both looked relaxed and happy! Augie's braid is cool, but your silver hair is WAY cool. I just re-colored mine after years of enjoying it natural because all of a sudden people I don't even know at work started asking me when I was going to retire. Gulp .... not a good thing in this economy. 
Cindi


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks all. Augie WAS very focused and tuned in the day that photo was taken. I was very pleased with our first experience outside of the class setting. 

Cindi, thank you, but in my mind it is not nearly that 'silver'. It isn't when I look in the mirror either!  Only when I see myself in a photo, do I realize how light it has become. I tried coloring once. Did not care for the feel - kept wanting to 'scrape' it off. But I get what you are saying - if people were asking me about retirement plans and I wasn't good and ready, I would no doubt color mine too!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Linda I love your hair. Mine is au natural also, but not as pretty as yours. I wish I could retire. I have started back to work and I hate it. Today I got the gov forms to fill out and it is 18 pages and some of the questions will require an essay and I have to gather a whole lot of records. I hate working for the gov. More paperwork for the gov than work on the project. 

I am going to have to pick some chickens. I have walked the back yard and haven't found many naturally shed. I will be sure to gather them next year when they molt.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Linda, Augie looks adorable! So glad you both had a good day! Now you must be ready to think about a trial?<hint, hint>:biggrin1:


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Lucile, thank you - about the hair. I guess I am just lucky it changed color as well as it did, as I am not into the hair coloring and makeup stuff. :biggrin1: I shoot for 'clean and comfortable'! :biggrin1:

I don't suppose chickens are losing many feathers now. They no doubt need them for winter! 

Karen, I am trying to get my nerve up to consider doing a real trial. I have been lazy and never sent Augie's registration in - couldn't think of a good name, but someone from our Rally class recently helped me come up with one. I need to do that so that we are ready to go.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

OK, so what's the name you picked?!?


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Yea! I can't believe you left us hanging like that! What's the name?


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I was wondering the same, I reread several times to make for sure I didn't miss it.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Not trying to be mysterious! :spy: I was just under the impression that it had to be OK'd by AKC, so didn't want to say before I knew for sure it was going to go through!  I will let you know when I know if it has been accepted.


----------



## becks (Oct 18, 2010)

*Augie my hero!!*

I just loved the photo of Augie, he is so handsome. I loved the braided look so much I have tried to do something similar to Boz, who never looks as stately as Augie, but we can but try.

I found some leather and some feathers and made up a wee tie, but Boz wouldn't leave it alone when it was near his face so eventually I tied it behind his ear and after Boz did a hard day at the office I decided to take this pic. Especially for you Augie.

Boz and Rebecca


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Awww, Augie is very flattered!!  His topknot isn't so 'stately' these days, thanks to the Finn Monster! It is pretty shredded and thin. And Augie left his beads and feathers alone, but I had to remove the leather with the beads and feathers as Finn was going for it and actually pulled a bead off, although it was glued and there was a knot and a feather at the end of the leather piece that it had to go over. I saw him chewing on something and when I opened his mouth, there was the bead!!! GRRRRRR! 

You look mighty handsome, Boz!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

krandall said:


> OK, so what's the name you picked?!?





HavaneseSoon said:


> Yea! I can't believe you left us hanging like that! What's the name?





The Laughing Magpie said:


> I was wondering the same, I reread several times to make for sure I didn't miss it.


Augie is all registered now - his certificate just came Monday. He is Flaming Geysers Hot August Knight - still Augie or Aug-Dog to us.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Augie is all registered now - his certificate just came Monday. He is Flaming Geysers Hot August Knight - still Augie or Aug-Dog to us.


Is Flaming Geyser the name of the Kennel? I LOVE his new name. "Hot August Knight" is WONDERFUL!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

krandall said:


> Is Flaming Geyser the name of the Kennel? I LOVE his new name. "Hot August Knight" is WONDERFUL!


Thank you, Karen. I would love to be able to say I came up with the name totally on my own, but I had a lot of help!  Yes, that is the kennel name.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I love it! I really love that Hot August Knight!!!


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

Great photo, great story and nice name...I think we have a winner!!!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Linda, I love Augie's official name! How perfect.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Thank you Kathie, Deb and Sheri! I am sure AKC loved it too - sending it in this late was rather expensive!!


----------

